# Advice needed ASAP



## lama321 (Oct 11, 2014)

Hi all,

I am booked in for a second HSG tomorrow I had one in the UK in September. It showed one blocked tube and one not fully open tube. The doctor also made a comment about the appearance of the uterus... apparently it was tilted so it didn't look to expand.

I am now in Chile and the doctors here seem to be more thorough so I wanted a repeat HSG and I was going to have the laparoscopy here too as they would do more in one op than in the UK where I will likely need two to get my problematic tube removed. So they needed to repeat the HSG first any way. However, I have now discovered that my insurance covers almost nothing for complications of the lap so I can't risk the surgery here in Chile.

So now I am only doing the HSG for a second opinion. I am hoping to convince them to do a hysteroscopy in the UK as well as the lap if this HSG suggests that infact the strange shaped uterus may in fact be related to scarring not just being tilted.

I have very little confidence in doctors these days (you can see my history in my diary!)

But I just got an E-mail from my doctor here saying that the test is like period pains no more and now I am worried that he will just assume I am a wimp. I already told him that for me it was more painful than unmedicated childbirth (just prior i.e. that was his reponse). Luckly it is over fast though. The last test for me was excruiating... fallopian tubes are not supposed to be blown up like balloons!

Am I mad putting myself through this again just for a second opinion (pretty sure all the natural stuff I was doing has made no difference)? And what if something does go wrong.

Test is tomorrow any advice? TIA


----------



## bombsh3ll (Apr 19, 2012)

Hi lama321,

I think you need to be clear about what you will get from the HSG & whether this will change management. If you are planning to have a subsequent laparoscopy then there is absolutely no point having another HSG, as the same information and more will be revealed by the lap.

If you are planning an IVF cycle and not having a lap, the HSG is of value to make sure you don't have a hydrosalpinx before you start.

If you want to confirm whether your tubes are open or blocked in order to decide whether to continue trying naturally, then it is possibly of value but has limitations in that a tube can be open but still too badly damaged to work, & I think with a history of PID & no luck so far I wouldn't place too much diagnostic value on a HSG showing open tubes.

Best wishes,

B xxx


----------



## lama321 (Oct 11, 2014)

Thaks Bomsh3ll,

I needed to hear that.

Reality.. I'm still hoping for a miracle and to avoid lap. Also stuck in Chile twiddling my thumbs while who knows what is happenening to AMH levels while I am not getting any younger. But HSG is not going to help any of that. I also am a researcher and wanted to see if anything I have done made the slightest difference.. but I'm guessing not, so just additional radiation and risk not really worth it.

I was hoping to get a recommendation for a hysteroscopy at the same time as the lap but realistically I have the same chances of convincing doctors to do that based on the HSG in the UK as in Chile. I was expecting my tubes to be the same but I wanted a second opinion on my uterus. 

Tough day... my son keeps telling me he wants me to have a baby in my tummy, we are looking after his baby cousin today.

Thanks again,

Lama


----------

